# mobility shop



## John999

Hi all

One of my friends is thinking to open a mobility shop on silver coast, material and repairers to wheelchairs, scooters, ramps, etc. They have opened one in the south of Spain, and they are willing to open one here. The repair people will come once a month from the UK with the necessary parts for whatever is needed. That is the way they are working in Spain and the idea is to bring the same service to the silver coast. Any opinions about it will be most appreciated


----------



## yorkshire lass

would this include hiring, often people only want aids on a temporary basis, have yu thought of informing the different ladies clubs about this, a lot of people do come to live here and bring elderly members of their family with them.


----------



## marge

Hello
This is my first post on this forum.
If they came along with real competitive prices, the idea is brilliant. Mobility material is so expensive in this country. You can buy a car in the uk for what they charge you over here for a simple wheelchair, so i hope they take the idea forward and hope to ear about it soon
Thank you


----------



## MrBife

John999 said:


> Hi all
> 
> One of my friends is thinking to open a mobility shop on silver coast, material and repairers to wheelchairs, scooters, ramps, etc. They have opened one in the south of Spain, and they are willing to open one here. The repair people will come once a month from the UK with the necessary parts for whatever is needed. That is the way they are working in Spain and the idea is to bring the same service to the silver coast. Any opinions about it will be most appreciated


Full credit for innovation, Being realistic I don't think the volume is there, the overheads of running any kind of business in PT mean that its hard to get a gentle start, the overheads kick in before day 1. I would suggest you test the market by advertising the service and then transport any equipment needing repair back to Spain until the local investment is justified.

I think you need to double check the market research too as for sure there are facilities in Lisbon and Porto already. Certainly in the Algarve there are several mobility product distributors.


----------



## John999

yorkshire lass said:


> would this include hiring, often people only want aids on a temporary basis, have yu thought of informing the different ladies clubs about this, a lot of people do come to live here and bring elderly members of their family with them.


I am not sure about that Lass, i know they don't do it in Spain, but it is a good suggestion and i will pass it


----------



## John999

Marge said:


> Hello
> This is my first post on this forum.
> If they came along with real competitive prices, the idea is brilliant. Mobility material is so expensive in this country. You can buy a car in the UK for what they charge you over here for a simple wheelchair, so i hope they take the idea forward and hope to ear about it soon
> Thank you


Hi Marge and welcome to the forum
I truly believe that is the idea. One of our friends had to order a electric wheelchair from the UK and then payed to be deliverer over here. She saved 1.400,00 euros


----------



## yorkshire lass

I am still in the process of doing a study for someone on a sports club, it is difficult to get people to commit to an idea, especially when it might be the first in the area, but the general perception of most people these days, is that things are changing so fast in and around the silver coast region, that anyone looking to set up something that might be the first in the area, it is worth looking into. The investment costs are usually high, but often grants are available as well, that is if you can find your way around the system. the grant office is as good a place to start as any. Porto and Lisbon are not exactly down the road, when you live in this area and especially for something like this, and even more so if it requires a repair, so go for the study, your friend might be surprised at the results.


----------



## John999

MrBife said:


> Full credit for innovation, Being realistic I don't think the volume is there, the overheads of running any kind of business in PT mean that its hard to get a gentle start, the overheads kick in before day 1. I would suggest you test the market by advertising the service and then transport any equipment needing repair back to Spain until the local investment is justified.
> 
> I think you need to double check the market research too as for sure there are facilities in Lisbon and Porto already. Certainly in the Algarve there are several mobility product distributors.


Hi MrBife
They are already supplying spare parts to a company in the algarve. The reason they are thinking silver coast is because they have had several queries, back in the UK from silver coast and central Portugal. I am a bit sceptic about it, but it is also true that there aren't many companies around, and the ones who exist are really expensive. They will supply new and cheep second hand material. Will that captivate the locals as well, or mainly expats?


----------



## John999

yorkshire lass said:


> I am still in the process of doing a study for someone on a sports club, it is difficult to get people to commit to an idea, especially when it might be the first in the area, but the general perception of most people these days, is that things are changing so fast in and around the silver coast region, that anyone looking to set up something that might be the first in the area, it is worth looking into. The investment costs are usually high, but often grants are available as well, that is if you can find your way around the system. the grant office is as good a place to start as any. Porto and Lisbon are not exactly down the road, when you live in this area and especially for something like this, and even more so if it requires a repair, so go for the study, your friend might be surprised at the results.


He is very "excited" with the idea. He is flying over, next month, to have a look to some possible locations for the shop, (and for an holidays brake), I also have arranged for him to meet a few disables in the "area" to ear what they have to say and I'm hopping to arrange a meeting with caldas council, For him to present who they are, and what they can do for disables in caldas and the surrounding areas


----------



## marge

John999 said:


> Hi Marge and welcome to the forum
> I truly believe that is the idea. One of our friends had to order a electric wheelchair from the UK and then payed to be deliverer over here. She saved 1.400,00 euros


hello John
My mother has a small electric wheelchair to move around the house. Just before Christmas the wheelchair broke. It toke nearly 8 weeks to be repaired and delivered back. Hope your friends can do better than that. Will they have 2 or 3 spare wheelchairs to borrow when ours is been repaired?


----------



## jayferreira

Hi John999 
I think it would work very well you do not see any shops that sell this type of goods, and repairs would cost a small fortune here. jay


----------



## John999

jayferreira said:


> Hi John999
> I think it would work very well you do not see any shops that sell this type of goods, and repairs would cost a small fortune here. jay


Hi jay, where is your URL?


----------



## jayferreira

John999 said:


> Hi jay, where is your URL?


Hi John
Not sure about it yet


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> He is very "excited" with the idea. He is flying over, next month, to have a look to some possible locations for the shop, (and for an holidays brake), I also have arranged for him to meet a few disables in the "area" to ear what they have to say and I'm hopping to arrange a meeting with caldas council, For him to present who they are, and what they can do for disables in caldas and the surrounding areas


Wisih him good luck with this venture.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## marge

Hi John999
Any news about the mobility shop on silver coast? Is it going forward or not?


----------



## John999

marge said:


> Hi John999
> Any news about the mobility shop on silver coast? Is it going forward or not?


I will send you a pm as soon as possible. Some details aren’t sorted yet. Looks ok at the moment but there is still some technical issues to be resolved. They weren’t very happy with the way the Portuguese still look at disables. Having an expat community around is always a bonus, but they are clever enough to know that it isn’t enough to support a business. We have all seen that already, haven’t we?


----------



## MrBife

jayferreira said:


> Hi John999
> I think it would work very well you do not see any shops that sell this type of goods, and repairs would cost a small fortune here. jay



Novamobilidade - Cadeira de Rodas Eléctrica, Scooter de Mobilidade Eléctrica

Braga but linked to a network of shops throughout Portugal

Produtos de saúde, bem estar, ajudas técnicas, reabilitação e apoio de mobilidade.

Deliver all over Portugal


----------



## marge

MrBife said:


> Novamobilidade - Cadeira de Rodas Eléctrica, Scooter de Mobilidade Eléctrica
> 
> Braga but linked to a network of shops throughout Portugal
> 
> Produtos de saúde, bem estar, ajudas técnicas, reabilitação e apoio de mobilidade.
> 
> Deliver all over Portugal


It is easy to find information on the internet. Do you know what you are advertising? Do you have a disable person in your family which already uses their service? What you just posted in here is a loud of crap. Unless you are stupid, it is obviously you haven’t a clue what a disable person needs and how much they can afford to pay. So why don’t you stop been nasty with the ones who actually know and provide some decent information, just stick for whatever you really know about? I find really rude people taking disability as a joke. We have had so many queries about what’s wrong with the forum. You are an example of it. I have probably made a mistake joining in, after seeing what some of you lot are here for. Thanks to you, I will never post again on this particular forum 
Good bye to all
P.S. Thanks john. I have your number now. Please let us know when and where they will be


----------



## MrBife

marge said:


> M. It is easy to find information on the internet.
> 
> MrB It is, which is why its surprising when people say there are no existing companies supplying equipment for disabled people and 'wouldn't it be a good idea if there was one !'
> 
> M.Do you know what you are advertising?
> 
> Mr:B Yes I do. I helped with the DD and business plan on one of these companies.
> 
> M. Do you have a disable person in your family which already uses their service?
> 
> MrB. Yes
> 
> M. What you just posted in here is a loud of crap. Unless you are stupid, it is obviously you haven’t a clue what a disable person needs and how much they can afford to pay.
> 
> Mr.B You are entitled to your opinion. I made no comment on the info.
> 
> M. So why don’t you stop been nasty with the ones who actually know and provide some decent information, just stick for whatever you really know about?
> 
> MrB. What I know a little about after 25 years here is starting, operating, developing and selling companies who provide niche market products in Portugal.
> 
> M. I find really rude people taking disability as a joke. We have had so many queries about what’s wrong with the forum. You are an example of it.
> 
> Mr.B You can take my post (and all other forum contributors info) any way you please.
> 
> M. I have probably made a mistake joining in, after seeing what some of you lot are here for. Thanks to you, I will never post again on this particular forum
> Good bye to all
> 
> MrB. We agree on at least one thing then


----------



## Miguelsantos

MrBife said:


> marge said:
> 
> 
> 
> M. It is easy to find information on the internet.
> 
> MrB It is, which is why its surprising when people say there are no existing companies supplying equipment for disabled people and 'wouldn't it be a good idea if there was one !'
> 
> M.Do you know what you are advertising?
> 
> Mr:B Yes I do. I helped with the DD and business plan on one of these companies.
> 
> M. Do you have a disable person in your family which already uses their service?
> 
> MrB. Yes
> 
> M. What you just posted in here is a loud of crap. Unless you are stupid, it is obviously you haven’t a clue what a disable person needs and how much they can afford to pay.
> 
> Mr.B You are entitled to your opinion. I made no comment on the info.
> 
> M. So why don’t you stop been nasty with the ones who actually know and provide some decent information, just stick for whatever you really know about?
> 
> MrB. What I know a little about after 25 years here is starting, operating, developing and selling companies who provide niche market products in Portugal.
> 
> M. I find really rude people taking disability as a joke. We have had so many queries about what’s wrong with the forum. You are an example of it.
> 
> Mr.B You can take my post (and all other forum contributors info) any way you please.
> 
> M. I have probably made a mistake joining in, after seeing what some of you lot are here for. Thanks to you, I will never post again on this particular forum
> Good bye to all
> 
> MrB. We agree on at least one thing then
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, you just use the thread in question to try to promote your business. I thought that wasn’t allowed. It is very understandable Marge position. That company of yours, not only is extremely expensive but their customer service is rubbish, and I know what I am talking about.
> Enjoy yourself Marge. All the best for you and your family
Click to expand...


----------



## MrBife

Miguelsantos said:


> MrBife said:
> 
> 
> 
> M. In reality, you just use the thread in question to try to promote your business.
> 
> MrB. Neither of them are my business I am not connected in any way, you should check again.
> 
> M.I thought that wasn’t allowed.
> 
> MrB. It's not
> 
> M. It is very understandable Marge position.
> 
> MrB. Not by me
> 
> M. That company of yours, not only is extremely expensive but their customer service is rubbish,
> 
> MrB. Which one of the two I provided links to are you referring to?
> 
> M. I know what I am talking about.
> 
> MrB Are you sure?
Click to expand...


----------



## jojo

I hope you lot arent squabbling!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## cool john

jojo said:


> I hope you lot arent squabbling!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I wouldn’t think so jojo. Probably the mention to the braga company has upset some people here. They are fare to be credible and having a DD to them makes it even more….funny. Anyone who has been here longer and well established in the Portuguese community has the capacity to find information trough the Portuguese instead of the big expat community. Better information, more reliable, and generally better deals. Disable and braga is fare to be an half decent deal


----------

